
Guide for Waking Up Early - happy-go-lucky
https://medium.com/personal-growth/your-ultimate-guide-for-waking-up-early-a750c011eb07
======
vectorEQ
bodily and mental stress can have heavy impact on ability to sleep properly
and deeply, ability to spring to life in the mornings. if you have consitent
troubles with getting up in the morning and tried to fix it to no avail or are
always exhausted while you sleep enough hours, try consulting a docter to
measure mental and bodily stress levels, and check of vitamin and mineral
deficiencies in your diet / body. This last piece really impacted me for a
long time (i know, might sound silly, but i didnt realise it atall...) and
solving it in my diet instantly lead to being able to get up in the morning
better again... The tips in this article might help, but only if your body and
mind are healthy enough to begin with...

